

Persistent XSS Attack by Publishing Book about XSS on O'reilly Safari Books - techaddict009
https://www.safaribooksonline.com/search/?q=persistent+xss+attack

======
techaddict009
1\. Write your XSS payload 2\. Put it in your book 3\. Get it published on
O'reilly Safari Books 4\. Profit! :)

Source:
[https://twitter.com/fmavituna/status/555769470321688576/phot...](https://twitter.com/fmavituna/status/555769470321688576/photo/1)

